# The Radical Right



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:

The tea party isn't what it started out to be.It has been hijacked by the radical right wing extremists.

Back in 1968 when Davis and Hayden organized the SDS it was for the express purpose of stopping the Vietnam war. But it got co-opted by the likes of Jerry Rubin and Abby Hoffman and the yippies. The yippies, as it turned out were about flipping off the establishment, not trusting anybody over 30 and getting high. And that is how the left progressives were  percieved for the next 40 years. Passing out daisys and smoking pot.

I understood the tea party in the beginning just as I understood the SDS. It was a grass roots middle class movement responding spontaineously to bad trends, a stagnent economy and sloppy government. But the radical right, in the form of the Koch brothers and other special interests moved in and polarized it into something that is now not only unrecognizable but ineffectual because they have lost their credibilty

  The radical right has hi-jacked the republican party which in turn has enslaved the republican middle. with one possible exception. NOBODY would have run Abby Hoffman or Jerry Rubin for any office and no candidate would have sought their endorsement. Can you see  Kennedy in a photo op with Bernadine Dorhn?

Hoffman and Rubin weren't democrats and neither are the Koch brothers republicans.

That's what I have so far, I'm still building on it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep building, so long as you admit you're building and what you're building has nothign to do with reality.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Keep building, so long as you admit you're building and what you're building has nothign to do with reality.



 Ah, but I AM building on reality and the sooner people get that the sooner they can rescue what was once a VERY good idea. I know people don't want to hear it but I think it's at least eligible for consideration.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Reality schmeality.

The notion that the GOP has been taken over by the "far right" is ludicrous....Wankers like Boehner, McConnell and Romney are as bona fide inside-the-beltway, soft socialist, party man squish, neocon as you can get.


----------



## signelect (Jul 11, 2012)

How come if we don't agree with your view of things we are radical.  Who are you to say we are wrong and you are right.  That is BS and you know it.  If this class warefare continues to grow you may have the opportuniity to stand up for what you believe.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

signelect said:


> How come if we don't agree with your view of things we are radical.  Who are you to say we are wrong and you are right.  That is BS and you know it.  If this class warefare continues to grow you may have the opportuniity to stand up for what you believe.



Are you arguing against the assessment or the use of the term "radical"?

I would argue that the Tea Party was radicalized, but did not begin that way. Though in this rare instance, I agree with Oddballs assessment of Boehner and his ilk.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Reality schmeality.
> 
> The notion that the GOP has been taken over by the "far right" is ludicrous....Wankers like Boehner, McConnell and Romney are as bona fide inside-the-beltway, soft socialist, party man squish, neocon as you can get.



When the Hertiage Foundation first suggested the Individual Mandate it was considered too far right to ever get passed. Now it's socialism. You can't see the shift to the right?

Though I agree with you on the guys you mentioned. They are simply playing the power game.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Keep building, so long as you admit you're building and what you're building has nothign to do with reality.
> ...


 
What reality? You've provided no evidence, no specifics, no names, no links, no information.

It's just YOU saying they're extreme.

Which is the same as me saying the sky is bright green.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

they are killing a once great party.

put the knife down


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Shuddup, tm. The grownups are talking.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Reality schmeality.
> ...



Good answer.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Tell us specifically how the Tea Party has become extremist.

And specific is not you saying "the tea party has become extremist".

Examples. Cite and link, please, to this encroaching extremism.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> they are killing a once great party.
> 
> put the knife down



I agree. It doesn't have to be a popular opinion, just an opinion and from my view SOMETHING has happened to a once great idea.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

So you have absolutely nothing.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Negged for immaturity and dishonesty.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2012)

The teaparty is a bunch of disgruntled Dubya lovers and evangelical nutters.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Proof?

And..you say that like it's something bad, lol. Typical bigot. Imagine if I said "The left is a bunch of faggots and ****** lovers."


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Reality schmeality.
> ...


Considered "too far right" by whom?

That nonwithstanding, it's a stupid idea no matter who came up with it...Stupid ideas stolen by the left don't suddenly become good ideas because the left is now pushing them.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Tell us specifically how the Tea Party has become extremist.
> 
> And specific is not you saying "the tea party has become extremist".
> 
> Examples. Cite and link, please, to this encroaching extremism.



Five words; Koch Brothers= $40 million.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Not even a complete sentence, and no link. Kindly explain yourself. Use your big person words.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Ravi said:


> The teaparty is a bunch of disgruntled Dubya lovers and evangelical nutters.



But it didn't start out that way.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Proof?
> 
> And..you say that like it's something bad, lol. Typical bigot. Imagine if I said "The left is a bunch of faggots and ****** lovers."


Horse kick you in the head again?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > they are killing a once great party.
> ...



In the days of Ike I would have been a R.


then they did the southern strategy.


they sold the party for power


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Keep building, so long as you admit you're building and what you're building has nothign to do with reality.
> ...



Who's reality? How do you determine reality? Is it really reality or just a perception?


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The teaparty is a bunch of disgruntled Dubya lovers and evangelical nutters.
> ...



it started as a libertarian idea.


Gold water was an idiot and so are libertarians today


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us specifically how the Tea Party has become extremist.
> ...


So fucking what?

The Kochs are also in favor of pot decrim and a lot of other civil liberties issues....Our central authoritarian"left" and "right" are on the same team where those issues are concerned..That is on the team of more central control for them and less liberty for you.

Saying "Koch Brothers" doesn't automatically make any point, m'kay?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Tell us specifically how the Tea Party has become extremist.
> 
> And specific is not you saying "the tea party has become extremist".
> 
> Examples. Cite and link, please, to this encroaching extremism.



Why doesn't anyone answer these questions? Seems very simple, for people claiming it.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Twenty seven posts into the thread, and not one scrap of any evidence or even a reference to what the hell the OP is talking about.

Just some idiots saying "yeah hum" to retarded mob slogans..that aren't even very good as far as mob slogans go.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Goldwater is one word and you are an idiot, what's your point?


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

I said (my own words) not two years ago the TP was still in it's infancy and what it would turn into is still left to be seen. Now what I see is something not so great. It doesn't mean I'm touting for the left OR the right because that is irrelevant to this particular conversation.
For the record I'm a liberal turned independent. I'm socially liberal. I think what a woman does with her own body is best left between herself, her doctor and her God.

But when it comes to my pocket book and the Gov't's access to it I tend to get a little conservative.

Now, that said, I suggest the tea party has been hjacked, co-opted whatever you choose to call it by forces that only want to use it for their own gain. And I assert that is a shame because what they had was great!!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us specifically how the Tea Party has become extremist.
> ...


 
They don't have the wit to answer it, and they don't have any examples, because they're operating from a base of lies and fantasy.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us specifically how the Tea Party has become extremist.
> ...


In case you missed it...


_*KOCH BROTHERS!!!*_


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I said (my own words) not two years ago the TP was still in it's infancy and what it would turn into is still left to be seen. Now what I see is something not so great. It doesn't mean I'm touting for the left OR the right because that is irrelevant to this particular conversation.
> For the record I'm a liberal turned independent. I'm socially liberal. I think what a woman does with her own body is best left between herself, her doctor and her God.
> 
> But when it comes to my pocket book and the Gov't's access to it I tend to get a little conservative.
> ...


 
Example?


Who did the hijacking? Show us the examples. I assert you're full of shit.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I said (my own words) not two years ago the TP was still in it's infancy and what it would turn into is still left to be seen. Now what I see is something not so great. It doesn't mean I'm touting for the left OR the right because that is irrelevant to this particular conversation.
> For the record I'm a liberal turned independent. I'm socially liberal. I think what a woman does with her own body is best left between herself, her doctor and her God.
> 
> But when it comes to my pocket book and the Gov't's access to it I tend to get a little conservative.
> ...



Any examples of who or how?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I said (my own words) not two years ago the TP was still in it's infancy and what it would turn into is still left to be seen. Now what I see is something not so great. It doesn't mean I'm touting for the left OR the right because that is irrelevant to this particular conversation.
> ...


 
Not one.

In fact, I'd say chances are good she hasn't been able to provide one in 2 years.

And I'd go further and offer up the possibility that she's a paranoid schizophrenic.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Twenty seven posts into the thread, and not one scrap of any evidence or even a reference to what the hell the OP is talking about.
> 
> Just some idiots saying "yeah hum" to retarded mob slogans..that aren't even very good as far as mob slogans go.



So show me where I'm wrong. Do I have to do ALL the work??


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



So you have no specific examples of extremism. Just the standard Democrat talking point. Interesting.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



KG, I'm beginning to see why people say those awful things to you. Pity.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


That ain't me, chief...Just repeating the standard meme.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No examples yet? You are making a statement, you claim is backed by reality, yet, nothing.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Even I won't argue with the town drunk.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Twenty seven posts into the thread, and not one scrap of any evidence or even a reference to what the hell the OP is talking about.
> ...


 
I can't prove you're wrong if you don't provide any specifics. You give me an example, I'll prove you wrong.

But so far it's just been "They're extremist now and I knew it would happen!"

Doesn't mean a thing, nothing there to disprove. Give me an example of how they've become extreme, and who is taking over. Names. Places, events, you know...EXAMPLES.

How old are you? If you're 9 you're doing pretty good. But I'd push my 9 year old for better substance if she was posting the crap I see you posting, and she'd bring it.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


And it seems you won't back up your bigotry, either.

But bigots are like that, so it's no biggie.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

degreulation of the banking industry caused this mess and the right wants more


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


In case you didn't get the memo, I'm using absurdity to illustrate the absurd.

Did Poopsplatters hijack your account?


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Somewhere, in all this, Im sure I'll get a grown-up to respond.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Somewhere, in all this, Im sure I'll get a grown-up to respond.


When you come up with a grow-up point, you'll probably get a grown-up response.

Gotta give to get.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Just like I thought, you have nothing to back up your so called "reality."

I maybe the towndrunk, but at least I'm not a mindless, spineless, nut job.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Somewhere, in all this, Im sure I'll get a grown-up to respond.



You can't even back what you said, what do respond to, your ignorance?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> degreulation of the banking industry caused this mess and the right wants more



Im not even drunk this early in the day, how do you do that?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Somewhere, in all this, Im sure I'll get a grown-up to respond.


 
Specifics of how the tea party has changed?


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 11, 2012)

The use of the word extremism, to define common sense, economic awareness, decline in the purchasing power of the dollar, erosion of a citizens constitutional rights, and pending financial destruction of the United States, is a very poor choice of words. Possibly one should rethink the use of the word.

Funny how the liberal progressive movement attempts to neatly compartmentalize and label all those that choose to disagree with their position.

Ideological intolerance exhibited  toward one group that voices concern and disgust of another's position is simply disagreement, no need to utilize labeling and shock words or phrases, unless of course the substance of your position is so weak that you have no other choice.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Staidhup said:


> The use of the word extremism, to define common sense, economic awareness, decline in the purchasing power of the dollar, erosion of a citizens constitutional rights, and pending financial destruction of the United States, is a very poor choice of words. Possibly one should rethink the use of the word.
> 
> Funny how the liberal progressive movement attempts to neatly compartmentalize and label all those that choose to disagree with their position.
> 
> Ideological intolerance exhibited  toward one group that voices concern and disgust of another's position is simply disagreement, no need to utilize labeling and shock words or phrases, unless of course the substance of your position is so weak that you have no other choice.



Well said.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow.

You are an idiot of Bodecean proportions.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Wow.
> 
> You are an idiot of Bodecean proportions.



Gosh, If that had come from anybody but you. . . no, scratch that. . . I can't think of anybody that could hurt my feelings with the grunts, snorts and farts you've come up with so far.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Poor Candyslice can't defend their own position. Sad, the thread could have had so many opportunities for dialog.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

The tea party was NEVER right about much no matter which incarnation you look at


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

Tea Party began rambunctious and threatening at the town meetings (had to have three arrested at ours when they would not stop disrupting the proceedings) and has been taken over by some people many of whom are not solid in the American narrative.

Many locals and state GOPs have managed to either eliminate or minimalize their nonsense by early this summer.  We need to eliminate the Ryans, Bachmanns, and McConnells.  We are headed that way and will succeed.


----------



## Buford (Jul 11, 2012)

I love to hear lefties whine and cry about the Tea Party.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tea Party began rambunctious and threatening at the town meetings (had to have three arrested at ours when they would not stop disrupting the proceedings) and has been taken over by some people many of whom are not solid in the American narrative.
> 
> Many locals and state GOPs have managed to either eliminate or minimalize their nonsense by early this summer.  We need to eliminate the Ryans, Bachmanns, and McConnells.  We are headed that way and will succeed.



That's a good answer. I equate the Bachmans, the Ryans and the McConnells to the Rubins and Hoffmans of their day.

Thank you.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I said (my own words) not two years ago the TP was still in it's infancy and what it would turn into is still left to be seen. Now what I see is something not so great. It doesn't mean I'm touting for the left OR the right because that is irrelevant to this particular conversation.
> ...



History of the Tea Party Movement &mdash; Infoplease.com


That the Tea Party went from a grassroots movement to being run on a national level by Dick Armeys FreedomWorks is just fact. It wasnt until FreedomWorks took over the national message that the Tea Party went from a middle class uprising to a radical right mouthpiece. And it was then it lost its credibility and steam. 

It's a shame really. Had it not been co-opted, it may have been a real force to affect positive change.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

na it would have been more goldwater crazies who went no where


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



Vidi, you see it don't you? GREAT answer and a validation that I'm on the right track. I seldom come out with 'written in stone' statements because like most people the whole idea is to see if someone else's argument trumps mine but I felt strongly about this and I thank you for your answer.:clap2a


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

the movement was doomed by its lack of interest.

wthout the fake grass roots money flow from the rich right it would have gone no where


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> the movement was doomed by its lack of interest.
> 
> wthout the fake grass roots money flow from the rich right it would have gone no where



I'm not so sure. I think had it remained as it started out it would be a much better organization but thanks for you comment. I like your posts even if I don't always agree.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for the civility.

The movement already exsisted an the right wing stole it so it could not get in their way.


It was going no where before they stole it


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



And here's the proof you seek



> ALBANY &#8212; Using the rules of a well-known leftist organizer can work just as well for organizations desiring to influence the government to stop taxing and spending, said Nan E. Swift, a campaign manager for FreedomWorks.
> 
> &#8220;We don&#8217;t want anything. We want less. Less taxes, less government,&#8221; Swift said. &#8220;Alinsky understood how people worked. The rules reflect organizing principles that work.&#8221;
> 
> ...



From FreedomWorks own website. They are radicalizing the Tea Party by using the Saul Alinskys book Rules for Radicals.




> *Adam Brandon, a spokesman for the conservative non-profit organization FreedomWorks, which is one of several groups involved in organizing Tea Party protests, says the group gives Alinsky's Rules for Radicals to its top leadership members. A shortened guide called Rules for Patriots is distributed to its entire network.* In a January 2012 story that appeared in The Wall Street Journal, citing the organization's tactic of sending activists to town-hall meetings, Brandon explained, "his tactics when it comes to grass-roots organizing are incredibly effective." *Former Republican House Majority Leader Dick Armey also gives copies of Alinsky's book Rules for Radicals to Tea Party leaders.[20]*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saul_Alinsky#Community_organizing_and_politics


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Oh God. The WORST possible scenario. How far they've come from where they started and how far in the wrong direction. 
Informative. Thank you


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...




You're welcome.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...


Sauce for the goose.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Poor Candyslice can't defend their own position. Sad, the thread could have had so many opportunities  for dialog.[/QUOTE]
> 
> And so far you have squandered every one of yours. Well done.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tea Party began rambunctious and threatening at the town meetings (had to have three arrested at ours when they would not stop disrupting the proceedings) and has been taken over by some people many of whom are not solid in the American narrative.
> 
> Many locals and state GOPs have managed to either eliminate or minimalize their nonsense by early this summer. We need to eliminate the Ryans, Bachmanns, and McConnells. We are headed that way and will succeed.


 
Liar.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

So..you claim they're become extremist because they're using the tactics of the left?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

All aboard the Crazy Train.


----------



## Buford (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> All aboard the Crazy Train.



We get off in November.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Poor Candyslice can't defend their own position. Sad, the thread could have had so many opportunities for dialog.



LOL I've yet to see you post anything...ever...that could be confuse with "dialogue"

And you utterly failed to read her disclaimer that her position was not set, that she was "building on it" , didn't you?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

"Building on it" = lying.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Candyslice can't defend their own position. Sad, the thread could have had so many opportunities for dialog.
> ...


He did ask her to back up her bigoted opinions being presented as fact in the OP, which she has yet to and is unlikely to do.

But we're supposed to remain all nice and civil with bigots, right?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Besides which, FreedomWorks isn't the Tea Party.

It's a group that participates in Tea Party protests.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

Buford said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > All aboard the Crazy Train.
> ...


   Darn straight.  When Romney is elected, the TPM and the crazies and the extremists will be forced to get off the train.  You are not wanted and will have no influence in the coming administration.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> So..you claim they're become extremist because they're using the tactics of the left?




If you had understood her original point, she equates the co opting of the Tea Party to the Co Opting of the left by radicals like Abby Hoffman.

Had anyone bothered to actually comprehend what she was saying, they would have seen she was being very measured and placing both sides feet in the fire. 

It's just too bad the usual partisan parade knee jerk response had to jump down her throat for three pages with no clue what she was actually talking about.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 11, 2012)

hahahahahahah


are you joking?


robmoney will swing any way he needs to get money for the next run.

Fortunately we will never have to watch him do it


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

*yawn*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

'Yawn'.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

*yawn and stretch*


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> hahahahahahah
> 
> 
> are you joking?
> ...




Romney has a chance. Although lately I think Obamas been hitting him fairly well.

I still say its going to be very very close.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, like it was close when the Republicans swept up last time.

It's not going to be close. Obama will be lucky if he isnt' chased out before the election. Everybody is sick of him. I don't think anybody except the most extreme of the loons, wants him to stay.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > So..you claim they're become extremist because they're using the tactics of the left?
> ...



Vidi, thanks for trying to explain me to these and you are right. The first three pages were a total waste of time but it's early yet so we shall see.
What amazes me is how angry some of these folks are and how insults seem to be their first and perhaps their only reaction to anything. I've been called more names in the last 3 hours that I have in my whole life and that was just for having an opinion. Imagine what would have happened if I'd actually DONE something.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahahahah
> ...



I agree there. I think it's going to be squeeky close.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

People react strongly to liars. That's what it comes down to. You post vapid nonsense, with nothing to support any of the silly claims you made..which of course draws the most vapid trolls on the site, and you think that means something. All it means is that liars and extremists band together.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> 
> The tea party isn't what it started out to be.It has been hijacked by the radical right wing extremists.
> 
> ...



You have some evidence of this or is it just because you say so?


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

So far, she has flatly refused to produce any.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> People react strongly to liars. That's what it comes down to. You post vapid nonsense, with nothing to support any of the silly claims you made..which of course draws the most vapid trolls on the site, and you think that means something. All it means is that liars and extremists band together.



By 'vapid trolls' I assume you mean yourself and at long last we finally agree. I just thank God you don't know where I live.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> So far, she has flatly refused to produce any.




I put up a position here, so far you've added nothing useful at all. I cannot believe you are a moderator.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > So far, she has flatly refused to produce any.
> ...


Bite me.

Your OP is nothing but bigoted opinion, with zero proof to back it up...Yet everyone else is supposed to provide posts of substance?

Get over yourself.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Besides which, FreedomWorks isn't the Tea Party.
> 
> It's a group that participates in Tea Party protests.



My Gawd! You posted something useful and I almost missed it!!


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> ...



Well Im relying rather heavily on historical fact where Rubin and Hoffman were concerned. I lived through that era,  was involved and Im pretty sure I got it right.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...


Translation: No.


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> 
> The tea party isn't what it started out to be.It has been hijacked by the radical right wing extremists.
> 
> ...



Well your best bet would be to go out and spend some time with some "baggers" and see what they are really like ,rather then reading an opinion from someone else to form your conclusions.


Less chance of being wrong .


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Candyslice can't defend their own position. Sad, the thread could have had so many opportunities  for dialog.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> ...



They only want affirmation, they don't seek opinions.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



I was referring to your claims regarding the Tea Party, but I suspect you knew that.  So, I'll asked again...do you have some evidence of this or is it just because you say so?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Yup, she's got an opinion, different than your opinion. *Yet everyone else is supposed to provide posts of substance? *, you say?  And yourself?  You are one of the most bigoted, opinionated without evidence folks on the Board.  Just sayin.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> ...



I've been to the meetings which, oddly enough is why the original opinion struck a chord with me. I haven't been lately because I sensed something there that didn't ring true. And to be truthful I put it out of my head til just recently. Upon checking in I was put off, to say the least. And I was amazed over how much the agenda had changed.
I wonder if it's just me or is my original supposition correct. Now how that makes me a liar or a troll will probably follow me to my grave without an answer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Go back and read Vidi, because your rant is off chord.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




I see all of you have failed basic reading comprehension. Why dont you ask an adult to explain her original post to you...especially the last few sentences.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> So far, she has flatly refused to produce any.



I already produced it. 

Her responsibility in the matter is over. Now would you care to dispute the facts I posted or just continue to join in the ignorant mob attack?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



It looks like you failed English and writing.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Prove it yourself. Youve made the "bigot" accusation. She has posted NOTHING bigoted in the original post. Simply her opinion on how the far right movement of the right met with a simlar fate as the far left movement of the 60's.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I actually corrected the typos before you had a chance to post.  You see that is called recognizing and correcting. In order to do such things one has to have the wisdom to understand one is not perfect. Something you fail at on an hourly basis huh Trolly troll?


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



Vidi you may as well be talking to a brick wall. Cooler heads will prevail.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Papa is nothing but a troll. And Oddball barely above assclown status. I love how they ignore the fact that the answer to their question has already been provided but continue to ask the same inane question over and over thinking that by doing so theyll disrupt the conversation. Diversionary cowards.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Crickets...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



Yes, the ones in your head creating a noise off chord.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




already answered and provided. Try reading the thread.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...


 
Except she hasn't proven it.

She said it.

No proof.

Oh wait, except that she said that one of the groups that attends Tea Party functions is making use of the progressive playbook...I guess that's what makes the tea party extremist now? That they're using some of the same shit stirring tactics the left has used for years?


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



Not by the OP.  Your opinion I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Then you have your answer but you expect her to repost whats already been posted just to satisfy your ego?

Get over yourself, loser.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



So you speak for others?  Still don't care about your opinion.  

The OP can either use grown up words and defend her claim or not.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




Careful you dont break your neck turning that giant head of yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

Eflatminor is a judge . . . of what?  He disagrees.  Fine. He is wrong, from start to finish.

Let's move onl


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

The OP is wrong, from start to finish.

Already established.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



His ego head is so HUGE it must have MOONs orbiting around it.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I was refering to the bigot accusation. And no she didnt say that

FreedomWorks said that. I posted the quote and the links.

So now youre attacking her for things I POSTED.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually, I gave her credit for providing supporting evidence, which was crap, but at least was something...

As you've pointed out, she hasn't even done that.

Like I said, I'd get a better discussion out of my 9 y.o. daughter.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Careful you don't continue to mistake me for someone that gives a shit what you think.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, I gave her credit for providing supporting evidence, which was crap, but at least was something...
> 
> As you've pointed out, she hasn't even done that.
> 
> Like I said, I'd get a better discussion out of my 9 y.o. daughter.



 Well at least one you could understand. What is your problem? You are enraged all out of proportion for what this is. You don't agree? Great, say so. But all these histrionics and vitriol? It's scary.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, I gave her credit for providing supporting evidence, which was crap, but at least was something...
> 
> As you've pointed out, she hasn't even done that.
> 
> Like I said, I'd get a better discussion out of my 9 y.o. daughter.



Did you see where she said she was building on what she had posted?

That phrase says that she is looking for more information to support or refute her position.

She doesnt need to prove anything as her entire first post is not meant to convince anyone but to encite conversation to further inform her opinion. If YOU can provide data that refutes MY assertion that on a national scale the Tea Party is essentially a front for FreedomWorks, then please feel free to do so and maybe you can change her mind.

But you folks are attacking her for looking for answers instead of providing them. I get it. We are conditioned on this board to attack first...but the first time I see someone post something actually balanced and ONE SIDE attacks the holy hell out of her.

Notice the so called leftist jerks didnt attack her for her assessment of Abby Hoffman, a leftist HERO? 

She attacked BOTH sides but only the RIGHT attacked her back. The left moved in to defend her right to actually speak.

What the fuck does that tell all of you about the rights so called open minds?


Bookmark this thread. and everytime a righty says CLOSE MINDED LEFTY...just post the link.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I gave her credit for providing supporting evidence, which was crap, but at least was something...
> ...



I thought that was the whole point of posting.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Bastards forced me to change my signature


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

"further inform" her opinion?

She hasn't provided any information OTHER than her opinion. Nothing. Not a thing. And so far, none of you idiots have provided anything either, except "HELL YEAH!" retardisms.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I know, I'm not sure how they arrived at their conclusion, but I'm just supposed to agree and then we can have a group hug. Silly, no discussion, no reason, just agree.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "further inform" her opinion?
> 
> She hasn't provided any information OTHER than her opinion. Nothing. Not a thing. And so far, none of you idiots have provided anything either, except "HELL YEAH!" retardisms.



 Look, for what it's worth I'm sorry I upset you. I've seen people go off over posts before but you are in a class by yourself.

So . . . . .good luck with that.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> "further inform" her opinion?
> 
> She hasn't provided any information OTHER than her opinion. Nothing. Not a thing. And so far, none of you idiots have provided anything either, except "HELL YEAH!" retardisms.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

This isn't me going off. It's me nailing you to the wall, and you flailing.

So what is your evidence that the tea party has changed? You still haven't provided any.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



As soon as you want to partake in an actual discussion, Ill happily join you. As you have done nothing but troll and pat each other on the back for your unsubsantiated accusations that hasnt happened yet, has it?


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

vidi said:


> candyslice said:
> 
> 
> > vidi said:
> ...



lol. It's pretty amazing isn't it??


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


 
There is no discussion. Just more flapping by the uninformed, and ignorant, left. Making weirdo accusations but refusing to provide any sort of evidence.

I guess you just *know* things are happening the way you *feel* they are happening. No reality needed.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> This isn't me going off. It's me nailing you to the wall, and you flailing.
> 
> So what is your evidence that the tea party has changed? You still haven't provided any.



Yeah, like I want to discuss ANYTHING with you. Yikes!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

You don't know how to have a discussion, obviously. You make a ridiculous statement, refuse to provide any evidence that will support it, then scuttle off to the sidelines to jeer and point when people ask about it.

You're just an idiot, like the idiots who are egging you on in this thread. JS and Vidi are two of the most laughable trolls on the board. Even the die hard lefties think they're retarded.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No. The ONLY evidence in this entire thread was presented BY ME.

Now again, if any of you want to present opposing data to refute my assertion, feel free.

Otherwise, youve got nothing stacked on top of nothing to offer.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You don't know how to have a discussion, obviously. You make a ridiculous statement, refuse to provide any evidence that will support it, then scuttle off to the sidelines to jeer and point when people ask about it.
> 
> You're just an idiot, like the idiots who are egging you on in this thread. JS and Vidi are two of the most laughable trolls on the board. Even the die hard lefties think they're retarded.




Asked and answered. Present a counter argument or admit to being a troll.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

What are you talking about now? What was asked and answered? Did she state the changes that have taken place that support her theory?


----------



## Intense (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> 
> The tea party isn't what it started out to be.It has been hijacked by the radical right wing extremists.
> 
> ...



Keep going, it's good fiction.


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> What are you talking about now? What was asked and answered? Did she state the changes that have taken place that support her theory?




I did. Its in the thread. Why should she have to repost something thats already been posted?

Once again, I refer to the ego as a problem here. You are making demands instead of having a conversation.

Present your counter agrument WITH DATA to back it up, or admit that youre trolling.


----------



## Intense (Jul 11, 2012)

Honestly, you can choose to make your point and move on, or stay and play he said, she said. Only thing this isn't the sand box, it's the litter box. That is not clay you are holding.


----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> 
> The tea party isn't what it started out to be.It has been hijacked by the radical right wing extremists.
> 
> ...



Those that do not care for American history, live by soundbites, and cute acronyms, liked "TEA". The small brains process slogans easier than actual thoughts.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Intense said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this, in essence last night and it hit me like a ton of bricks. It sums up my feelings in the best possible way and apologies to Aaron Sorkin for paraphrasing:
> ...




I acknowledged that. but it went with what I was thinking all along.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



You and your buds have done a great job of patting each other on the back, providing rhetoric and yet none have given one example of the extreme viewpoints that they all seem to have, what their extreme beliefs are. So I'm not sure how to discuss what I don't see. I have accused the OP of not backing up their idea and why they feel the way they do and all you have done is agree and tell them how right they are. 

So I guess you have provided little to discuss, and the OP has provided less. Do you want people just to agree with you then have at it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

The evidence has been posted, will not be posted again, and if the far righty extremists can't or won't respond to it, who cares?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Ive provided the ONLY links and evidence in this thread. Papa, you want to present some data refuting my data, Ill debate you all day long ( not on Sundays. I spend Sundays with the family. ) Feel free to post some data and lets go to town, man.


I left my last forum because it was all people nodding their heads at each other. Funny thing is I was considered one of the righties there... thats how left it was.


So I happily invite you to prove me wrong.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 11, 2012)

CandySlice said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > The teaparty is a bunch of disgruntled Dubya lovers and evangelical nutters.
> ...



Sure it did. The very first speech and the very first national tea party convention was a racist, xenophobic rant from a racist, xenophobe, greeted by wild cheers.

And what polls show us about the tea party is that they are a fringe group diametrically opposed to mainstream America. Among all Americans, George W. Bush has a 27/58 positive/negative favorable rating. Among the tea party he's viewed favorably, 57/27. An almost perfect diametrical difference.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...



Glad you spend one seventh of your life with your family, makes me look up to you more.

I found you links, I apologize for not seeing it before. I'm never claimed it was grass roots, I am not part of the tea party, I have been to more OWS events than tea party. I don't think that one meeting in Albany, Ny makes policy for a whole movement. Most the tea party people I know and from what I read, is they want less taxes, less spending and smaller government, I don't consider them extreme positions. To me the tea party is a loosely knit group of people, their lack of organization, like the OWS, male them pretty ineffective. 

Even them reading out of Rules for Radicals, doesn't make one extreme. There are people that have linked Obama to the Rules for Radicals and I don't consider Obama extreme.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 11, 2012)

Bfgrn said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Links or we just go off of your word?


----------



## Vidi (Jul 11, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Vidi said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Monday through Saturday, Im working. Right this minute Im at work. I do some paperwork, look at the forum. Input some numbers, look at the forum, check on my employees, look at the forum. 

As I am my own boss, whos gonna yell at me?

My days begin every morning at 6am and I leave work at midnight ( though I do have a 45 minute communte between my businesses in the middle of that. Thats very loud music time ) Between my wife and I we make a tidy sum.

I think you missed the part where it says Dick Armey gives the Rules for Radicals to every head of a local Tea Party he meets. And As I stated, on a NATIONAL level, The Tea Party is just a front for FreedomWorks. Thats doesnt mean there arent some hard working grass roots people still out tehre trying to make a difference. Good for them too.

As far as Occupy, I can see their point, but theyve got to lose the artsy fartsy nutjobs and get a coherent message if theyre going to expect to have any real impact. As far as Im concerned they started off decent but failed to solidify into an actual movement like the Tea Party did. Maybe it was because Occupy wasnt co-opted, so I might be being unfair to them.


----------



## CandySlice (Jul 11, 2012)

Vidi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Vidi said:
> ...





And isn't that the strangest thing. The one thing a group needs to mature is sponsorship but that is also the very thing that can bring them down.

If I got nothing else out of this THAT was worth the trip.


----------

